# Walpurgis One item or kit Reaper exchange Fast sign up April 1st deadline



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Walpurgis One item or kit Reaper exchange 
I was watching there dance video and it put me in the mood for a reaper  
Walpurgis day is May 1, 2017 

*So this will be a fast sign up *

Sign up Deadline is April 1,2016 

I will send out names April 2,2017

Ship Deadline is April 29,2017

In an effort to include items that have been popular in the past the one item rule can be a kit include things that clearly make up one item---such as a vampire killer’s kit or witches potion cabinet so on you get the idea . This allows you to have multiple items that make up a one themed item.

1. The values of the gift must be $20.00, give or take a dollar or so
2. The gift can be homemade, store bought, or a combination of the 2.
4.You must get a tracking number when shipping your gift
5. You must PM Saki.Girl when you ship, along with the tracking number

6 Send Saki.Girl a PM when you receive your gift, PLEASE do this, your reaper will want to know it arrived
Rules:

if you agree to these terms and would like to participate, please message Saki.Girl with the following information:

Name and address
likes, dislikes, themes if any, and any other info you feel might help your victim (example< out door haunt, indoor party, etc) also may include, etc. PLEASE,, make it as detailed as possible, it makes it so much easier !!! 

Please post your likes and dislikes on this thread also. 

Now lets have some reaper fun  


Here is a fun dance of them preforming how fun would this be 
http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...CCE56396382DE77B3B50CCE56396382DE&FORM=VRDGAR


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay! I am in, have to think about my list.... Come on every one and play!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> Yay! I am in, have to think about my list.... Come on every one and play!


Yaaa. 
Ya I am working on my list too


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Giving this a bump


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Dear Reaper thank you in advance 

I want to give you some ideas this year my theme is Market of the underworld.
I will be having different shops think of it as a Halloween market  
The shops i will be having are 
Cabinet of mysterious
Tiki Corner
Mystic Realm mask and hat shop 
Keepsakes from the Dead (grave Keeper shop ) 
Witch potion Shop
Day of the Dead Salsa Bar. 
Pirate Cove 


This should help give you a idea of what i am doing  


Now for more ideas for my 
*Cabinet of mysterious *

ideas are big foots hair as in the yeti or Sasquatch , big foots foot print yeti or Sasquatch , Sasquatch kit ,
Leprechaun,
Mermaid crown,
Troll, 
Haunted high heel made over steam punk or Gothic 
if you can sew one of the characters from the movie 9 from tim burton its one of my favorite movies or something that represents something from the move 
A Haunted fairy door for the cabinet would be cool 
vampire kit 
a item representing the corpse bride from tim burton would also be cool to put in cabinet 
oh a real horse shoe would be cool too 

*Tiki Corner Shop*
This is all about tikis so any tikis welcome
love some glass tiki mugs  
I will be having skewers here for the guest 


*Mystic Realm mask and hat shop *
Looking for mardi gra / masquerade type masks 
Or some Victorian / Gothic looking hats 
would love a steampunk hat. 
Gothic umbrella or steam punk one 


*Keepsakes from the Dead (grave Keeper shop ) *
Think of this as things the Grave keeper has taken from the dead to sale 
if you have a really old beat up look book would love that 
Gold Teeth



*Witch potion Shop*
This is where i am going to be having the Drinks for people to create there own potions 
A Halloween Drink book would be cool 
sage sticks 
A Drink kit like different items you put in drinks from say olives, salts so on. 



*Day of the Dead Salsa Bar.*
I am going to be doing a salsa contest here 
love a day of the dead wreath 
Would love one of those day of the dead banners 



*Pirate Cove Shop*
Need some pirate clothing for my pirates
In need of Pirate hats 
Pirate treasure and coins could use

Here is a pinterest page of ideas 

https://www.pinterest.com/sakigirl650/reaper-ideas/..

other 
Skulls always welcome real or fake
Love a fire pit skull
Skeletons always welcome
I also collect avon cape cod red glass 


Dislike
No Blood
No dolls
NO Gore
NO Cute halloween 
No clowns
No Ouji boards


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Come and join us


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I do love the one item/small reapers. 


"theme" 

Let's say I'm putting the CROW in scarecrow this year. 

Anything raven or crow will work. 

Totally be my hero:
Seriously, I need vines for my new monster at this point
If you have a grape vine that needs to be trimmed. Virginia creeper. Whatever. If you'd just spend the $20 in shipping as many as you can lay hands on, I'd be thrilled. 

Always appreciated: 

Skulls (animal, human, real, fake, realistic, cute, don't matter) 
Bones (especially ribs)
Harvest themed items. 
Something for Talia. (9 year old girl, loves halloween, doing a vampire thing for herself this year. Specifically, the vampire fairy, character of her own creation.) 
Something for the new shop (tool or decor. classic movie monster on the decor)


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Come on and join the fun!

One item is a great challenge but if that is not for you---
Do a kit of some kind--- 
Or multiple items that clearly make up a unit 

Oh the possibilities...

Spring is upon us and with it comes Walpurgis or Walpurgisnacht---
Halfway to Halloween---
Yikes it is time to get moving and this will kick-start things---
Deadline to sign up is April 1---
Don't be a fool and miss out on the fun.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am in. Need to think about this and get a list. Will send address and info when I get a list together, Saki. THis will be fun.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

this is going to be a blast come join the fun


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

I am in. I will get a list together. Thanks.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

A little bit scary said:


> I am in. I will get a list together. Thanks.


great whoot who else wants to have some Halloween fun


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I believe we're in...I have our Rotten Egg cards all done and so think I can handle a quicky one item/kit project. I think you had us at VINES LOL.... pondering if Blackberry brambles count... they are after all nasty wicked things green or dry.... This year I have an over abundance of both the nasty wick Himalayan and more dainty native trailing... don't get me started on the ONE grape we have crawling up the neighbor's tree or the going wild kiwis on the back fence... the wisteria taking over the back porch.... then of course there is the bindweed that is taking over everything the rest hasn't... Yep you have me at Vines. 

will get a list going tonight.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Couple more days to join in the fun


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

giving a bump


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Our list is kinda long but only to give our reaper lots of options. 

We’ll be redoing our evil carnival theme 
About the ONLY time glitter in a limited quantity might be appropriate to us is for this theme otherwise its normally a sorry nope.

The venue again this year is the Vasa Hall which I believe belongs to a Scandinavian organization. So the name of our carnival is Lord Loki’s Geocaching Nightmare. If you happen to have the talent to make some signage with the name that’d be great.

Could use creepy clown masks – can one ever have enough of those laying around 
Clown wigs
Creepy circus music
Side show oddities (have been gifted already with a dead man’s hand, a mandrake plant, Fiji mermaids and fairy skelly) Still looking for those conjoined twins or even triplets - human or animal, Shrunken heads, Dragon eggs. “human” skin lampshade for my creepy lamp. Whatever else your wicked mind comes up with.
A snake charmer’s flute or a big realistic snake
A sword swallower’s sword
“Chasing”Christmas lights to add to signs and entrances to look like a marquee
Sideshow banners, signs
Animal masks
Video of man eating animals to project into our cages.

This summer we’re doing a Mythical Zoo themed picnic 
Posters or cutouts of mythical animals for decorations Heck anything that we might use as decoration with that theme
Bags of Small Mythical animals for giveaways


The always love list includes - 
Never have enough glow in the dark paints
Bones, skulls and skellies – human, animal, mythical
Tombstones, iron crosses… Heck anything for our little Knothereyet Cemetery
I do all the forum card exchanges so stickers to add to envelopes for Halloween, Krampus, Vampy Valentine, Rotten Easter Eggs and a Red, White and Dead 4th of July
LOVE those chocolate orange balls, Lintz chocolates, mint flavored hot cocoa, Heck almost any kind of chocolate mint. 
Candles, no fruity, sugary scents please, - pine, vanilla better choices. 

On a personal note –
Frog and I are into Geocaching (geocaching.com) So small waterproof containers we can use are always needed. Examples - DT sippy cups, food storage containers like tupperware or rubbermaid, Small thermoses, ammo boxes. 
I do my gardens up with Gargoyles, zombies, elves, gnomes and trolls plus a few Dragons
Vegetable & Flower seeds good for short growing seasons or shady areas as the Seattle area has short summers with lots of shade. 
Our Great Dane babies Millie 4 yr and Mr Riggs a young 16 months LOVE cheap rope toys Millie likes to make 4 inch string out of then and Riggs likes teasing MIllie with them till she will play tuggy.

Been on the lookout for a skull tea pot and cup set.
Collecting up the singing/talking animated stuffed toys you know like the gorilla that sings loves songs or the hamsters that sing and dance... plan on using the motors to make small moving creatures for my cages

Don’t need or dislikes
Past reaps have gifted us with some great Fortune Teller items so no need there
Limited glitter where appropriate
NO BLACK candles… I have a real phobia about them
No Pirates… not yet anyway.
No Disney, Charlie Brown cutesy Halloween
Not into the horror film or TV merchandise - Ok Killer Klowns from Outer Space or IT will work this time around if we must have a movie franchise.
Currently I don’t need potion bottles
While blow molds and inflatables have their place not so much with me, UNLESS you happen to have a Gargoyle one laying around.

my pinterest is https://www.pinterest.com/karpntails/


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Come join us


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I wanted to do this but decided that I need to wait until I can drive. Have fun, I will be cheering this along.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

ok, I finally have my list , it is kinda hard for the one item/theme thing, but for what it is worth, here it is, 


I love witches, I have a wonderful collection, mostly because of the wonderful reapers I have had, I love figurines/knickknacks, also witch dolls of all kinds
I also love cat figurines, 

I have a couple ghost figurines that I received from other reapers, and would not mind a collection of ghosts either!
I love Halloween art work, canvas, wood, and fabric
Adult style porcelain dolls (I want to start making "characters" out of them, wtiches, vampires, fairies, goth dolls, goddesses, etc) 
Material for said characters, elegant, dressy, forest,earth mother type (for earth goddess,etc,)small trims and laces... small witch hats for dolls, 

At my age am not doing as much out door decorating, but do a bit of a cemetery, ghostly things for that are always welcome, I also would welcomes items for my spider area too,,,
I love to read, sci-fi, mystery, pretty much if it has a good story I am good..


I also like melts of all scents ..

I will add to it as I go along


dislikes, zombies, especially zombie babies, gore and blood, not really a clown fan,​
_"I'm Wicked, and Wicked ALWAYS wins" the Wicked _​


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

yaa more peeps
come join us


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, come and play with us!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Get those list in draw names tommorow


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Sign ups is over sending out names


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

All Names sent out let the fun start now . will just post photos on thus thread


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i got a fantastic start on my victims gift whoot


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Get name.

"oh crap, they are so ELEGANT compared to my stuff"...

Read list

There are 3 ideas (curse one item).

Do I go right down my alley and hope they can make it work, or step outside my comfort zone and attempt to go elegant myself? (my daughter's been making me practice on the latter anyway)


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Perusing ideas...

Oh...wait...is that my old childhood hobby I see? 

OOOHHHH. I have CONTACTS for supplies there to turn the source on it's ear. 

I even remember the old frankenstein recipe! Oh, I could have some FUN there! 



.....but how would you SHIP that?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok i just ordered some goodies for my victim that will be going in a special kit i am making you  now what else to add to t hummmm


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am still brainstorming. have a glimmer of a idea, but thats it,,,,,, pinterest, here I come~


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Idea above is unshippable. 

I've settled in on 2 similar-ish but competing ideas along the same overall theme. 

Idea 1 is something of a twist on a list item. I think it's definitely the more 'safe' option. 

Idea 2 is a definitely unorthodox bent on a pinterest idea or three rolled into something *I* want to see done...but this is where my concept of beauty on the overall theme might come off really creepy/off for someone else.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok worked on a few little things for my victims kit need to find a crystal that will work


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Having trouble with sources demanding minimum orders over $100. When all is said and done, I'll mention what I'm trying to source so you'll understand how utterly ridiculous THAT prospect is. 

Looking into backup plans. 

Solid if all else fails emergency plan.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I believe Frog and I have our plans in order just so hard when it's a one item reap. Thank goodness kits are just one item...LOL


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I found some items to go with my theme kit, so slowly getting things together..


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

some of the goodies came today oh victim i think you are going to love this kit


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Ho-ly-crap 

Woke up with an alternate idea, since the original was not panning out on me being able to get supplies. So, went out early to gather needed items. 

This idea BETTER work. I can barely feel the extremities now. Spring is COLD here.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Well. Fooled my kids, the neighbor kids, and had to spill the beans to the neighbor mom as she took it serious too and was going to call folks. 

I suppose that means it worked. Done some googling and it's really not half bad unfortunately. More on that when all is revealed. 

Need a wee road trip next weekend to finish things up.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Worked on the our reap gift this afternoon I think we have the bulk of it wrapped up still need to get out to find the last couple of things to round out the kit.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I finished up painting. Now waiting for one item to arrive and can put things all together


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Hm, maybe I can just mail one of these instead.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Looks like Mama Kitty found a great place for the babies. Once had a cat give birth to her babes in the WALL. Found an opening from the porch down to the basement wall, had to break the plaster and lath to get to them out... Our mom never let us have cats again.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am really excited for my Victim's gift. I just need to finish one more item and it's ready to ship.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Thinking I can probably finish up the kit on Friday. Assuming my little trip proves fruitful. 

I'm looking forward to hearing what people think. I've now fooled many, many adults with pics, and NONE have yet figured how it was done without me telling them. Deceptively simple...and yet maybe not for other people. 

Second guessing on a couple things, might go back and redo a thing or two. One of those things where I think little mistakes make it more authentic, but they are mistakes, maybe I should make one sans mistake and send both in the kit.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Thinking I can probably finish up the kit on Friday. Assuming my little trip proves fruitful.
> 
> I'm looking forward to hearing what people think. I've now fooled many, many adults with pics, and NONE have yet figured how it was done without me telling them. Deceptively simple...and yet maybe not for other people.
> 
> Second guessing on a couple things, might go back and redo a thing or two. One of those things where I think little mistakes make it more authentic, but they are mistakes, maybe I should make one sans mistake and send both in the kit.


got me wondering for sure


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Teaser


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Hm, my planned Friday trip is proving difficult. Need to make some phone calls because I need special permission to even view the inventory list. What I'm searching for might truly be lost. 

I do have a backup plan that has proven useful in narrowing the primary plan's search parameters if all else fails.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok dear victim your reaper gift is on its,way. I hope you like it :]


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I've been reading this thread and pondering beyond pondering.... the what's and what fors... can't wait to see pictures of the finished products. I feel so inadequate right now with all the things running through my head. Hope what I have going will be liked. Just a thing or two left for the kit before sending on it's way.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Hm, my planned Friday trip is proving difficult. Need to make some phone calls because I need special permission to even view the inventory list. What I'm searching for might truly be lost.
> 
> I do have a backup plan that has proven useful in narrowing the primary plan's search parameters if all else fails.


Temporarily lost, yep.  The location these were stored is under renovation and the collection is unavailable. 

*sigh* how many backup plans must I make?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am not crafting, I feel a bit bad, I usually make at least one item, but with the "theme" I am doing, it isn't going to work.... hope my victim isn't disappointed,


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, victim, YOU will be getting a story. It's not what I intended, but after 4 hours sitting in an archive, it's all I'm left with. There's a few shreds out there still 

Everyone else will be getting cliff notes. 

If I disappear, there's an actual conspiracy.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am almost done with my victim, a few smaller things to finish up.. will try to mail this week, depending on if I can find what I want !


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Hmmm, I also need to find a box that is the right size..


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

bethene said:


> Hmmm, I also need to find a box that is the right size..


I hear you on that. All the things I want to stuff in won't fit in the box I intended to use. Don't you just hate that when it happens.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Monday or Tuesday someone will be reaped


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Tuesday the brown k will b out for delivery to someone


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Got the last piece I needed for my kit, just need to assemble. 

It's not where I wanted to go with it, but I think it will come together well anyway. 

It's been fun and interesting, if not something normally in my wheelhouse.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Out for delivery


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

The victim who was reaped was me!!!! Yay, I love it, it is a positive energy kit, which I am in desperate need of! I have a cold and don't feel well, so I will take pictures of it tomorrow, thank you Saki.Girl!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> The victim who was reaped was me!!!! Yay, I love it, it is a positive energy kit, which I am in desperate need of! I have a cold and don't feel well, so I will take pictures of it tomorrow, thank you Saki.Girl!!!!


So glad you like it  and it made it to you safe. You are very welcome


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Having to make one last little change. Hope they won't mind, but my hands just aren't letting me finish how I wanted. Should be finished this week.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Made real progress this morning. Almost together. 

Now to find a box...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Made real progress this morning. Almost together.
> 
> Now to find a box...


i am so integrated on what this is


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I apologize to Saki.Girl for not posting pictures yet, but I am still feeling really crappy, will try to tomorrow...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

At long last are the pictures of the wonderful reap I received from Saki Girl, it is a Positive energy kit. I am excited about this, there are crystals in here, my daughter sells and is into them, and I have just gotten started with it, I am learning still but am so excited to have these,,, AND there is a white sage smudge stick, I have wanted one of these for a while, I feel there are bad things in my house , maybe not bad, but negative.. this is awesome, I will be sageing my house shortly. The first picture is of the cool box everything was sent in, next is the wonderful letter that came with it,next is the Unakite worry stone, that helps balance the emotions, and relive stress and anxiety(much needed), a gorgeous green quartz necklace, that I am wearing right now, and a gorgeous sea shell, in a cool spider bag, not sure what kind but it is beautiful,next is the sage stick and the other side of the sea shell, next is adorable green gnome soap, and white calcite,which is used as a healer,aids memory, cleans the environment, among other things' ,I will down load the rest in the next post


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

here is the rest of the items, a really cool cut out of bats , I am going to make it a magnet , also soy pearl room fresheners in the tube, nd angelite, or blue anhydrite, promostes compassion, peace, relieves tension anger and stress, and open psychic abiities, among other things, next is the beautiful box to keep all my goodies in, and last but not least is a heart shaped rose quartz, the stone of love, also blue quartz, aka, dumortierite, which helps bring a sense of order to all things, helps with scattered mind and disorganization, which I badly need help with!!!! 
thank you Saki, I love it all, it is perfect, both in the timing, with my growing interest, and also with how it is needed!!!!! I hope I got all the things pictured (see, I need the blue quartz!  )


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

You are so very welcome sweetie. It was so fun putting this together for you. I hope it helps clear the negative and put lots of positive in your home


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

it is hard to believe that the shipping dead line is this Friday man did that time go fast . Look forward to seeing all the remaining reaps


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Yep, I just have a few things left to glue and a box to find. Worst case, I'm off work Friday and can finish at the deadline. Kind of nervous on this one, as it was my 3rd or fourth idea. Looking forward to revealing the whole thought process.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Dear reaper: nailed it. 

I'll get pics soon but it's pretty much everything I need for the new monster. 

Even the kit inside I had plans to use that tutorial on this one. 

Didn't immediately see a name though, and have some issues going on preventing pics and more looking. (100 yr old grandma dying)


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorry to hear of the sadness in your life. We send our thoughts out to you. 

We don't usually let our victims know it was us we like to keep people guessing but I'll give a rare it was us. It was your good fortune that the arbor didn't winter over very well and had to be redone just in til to be a part of your little monster project. Hoped the vine monster build kit has everything you need to make one heck of a great monster.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Dear reaper: nailed it.
> 
> I'll get pics soon but it's pretty much everything I need for the new monster.
> 
> ...


Look forward to seeing pics. 
Sending positive energy your way. The amazing things your grandma must have seen living to 100 that is something very special.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Alright, picture time. 

First of all, let's address the box. 

We have first a wonderful Crow pic










Followed by a picture that has Talia thinking she wants to head this direction for the Vampire Fairy. 










Then 2 very special pictures to me. First, this is going right into my idea book. If you had any idea how much time I spend searching these things out, I'm surprised when I find one I haven't seen before.










And then a most special pic to me. I've told the story before how this was my wallpaper on my work computer and served as the basis for my whole concept when I lost all my former stuff in a storm. Artist known as RadoJavor Check out his album here: http://radojavor.deviantart.com/gallery/8353474/Halloween










Now, the inside monster building kit...

You don't know how much these really mean...watch for the coming thread. These will serve as the main frame/support. 










But there was even more. Literally a shopping list I would make myself.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Spoiler for my victim:

95%...but we needed a bleach bath tonight to prevent unwanted...um...growths.... 

Yeah, riddle that out.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

What a great reap you got unorthodox can not with to see what you make with those .


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Someone has a package due to arrive on Saturday. 

Nervous on many levels for this one.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Someone has a package due to arrive on Saturday.
> 
> Nervous on many levels for this one.


i am sure it will be totally cool


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am mailing today, I hope my victim isn't too disappointed, I didn't craft this time, I hope you find the items useful, I am worried about this


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I was reaped today by unorthodox 
Omg thank you I love this 
He sent me big foot print cast and a note book with stories in it. It's fantastic 











Thank you again


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Glad they made it safe. If you have a dremel or even just a drill, you can clean up around the toes to highlight the prints better. I personally find this more authentic, as most the ones you see are far too clean to be an in-the-field cast. 

For those wanting a tutorial...I went stomping in the mud. On a very cold morning, nearly freezing my feet off by the time I got the casts poured. Yep, thems my feet. No, my feet aren't quite that big. I was working on a theory I wanted to try out after having seen my footprints look huge in snow. Yes, I go barefoot A LOT. 

I do want to share some of my thought processes on this reaper though. 

My first idea was based off this pinterest:










See, I don't do the pretty side very well, but most who know me in real life know me as the bug guy, not the halloween guy. My collection is used at the local college's entomology department as course material. I can do butterflies. 

I scratched this as unshipable, but REALLY wanted to do something with bugs now...

which brought me to the next pinterest shot on Saki's board. 










only with a plethora of available beetles! Yes, they can be pretty. 










This is where I ran into the $100 minimum order problem. Butterflies, they're happy to ship one at a time for $5. Beetles? no, $.50 a piece $100 minimum. I had feelers out to 3 local entomology departments and none had enough spares for me to make THAT skull happen, which I really want to see...Bees, sure, not beetles. And while a Candyman skull might appeal to some, it didn't feel right here. 

So, I moved back to the butterflies, and thought I could find a way to make a mask work with butterflies, and even had a dozen Death's head moths (silence of the lambs) in a shopping cart and on order...only to be hit with a we can't fill this order at this time. 

I had resigned myself to a backup plan of a day of the dead banner the local mexican shop was more than happy to make when I was staring out at my muddy mess of a yard that cold Saturday morning, a week's worth of rain with a 1-2 hour break before more rain was expected later that day...

That first set of prints were 6 in total. 4 of them broke beyond repair. 2 others could be fixed, and had the neighbors baffled. I then set in motion the plan of just collecting the local paper articles from my childhood when I had first seen bigfoot. (twice now, though I don't think either were actually bigfoot anymore)

That's when I found my local paper had been digitized from the 1800s through 1977...and 2003 to present. The most relevant time I needed was 1980-1994. 

No problem. I'll go see the paper copy at the library. 

Nope, it's closed for renovation, and the paper copies are unavailable. 

Well, it was widely reported in Utah through Idaho...and a lot of those papers were digitized right? Every time I'd find an article, I'd be hit with a 'content removed by request' when I tried to load the page the bigfoot articles were on. I only managed to find a single article from the first day of what was a week long string of reports, buried in a google snapshot history of a page. 

Saki has a much more detailed account as part of her book.

I was only able to repair one of the feet, and went stomping around a second time to make some more, this time down by the river where a lot of the story in the book actually happens. THAT got some locals talking, seeing me dig up these bigfoot casts down by the river.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Just a quick thank you Bethene our Reaper box arrived this afternoon. A DYI kit. I promise to get photos soon... currently I've just exploded my craft errrr junk room. I'd had enough of not being able to find a thing or worse not being able to reach what I could find. I have crafting stuff all over the place while I sort and purge... ok not so much purging as I'd like.... I just know one day I'll need that third shoe box of DT eyeballs.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I think I have the "craft" room mostly in order... still a few things to fit back in there but I think I can find most everything and reach it too without too much trouble. 

Before adding all my new DYI stuff to the various boxes I snapped a quick photo.








Some new card stock and envelopes for my card exchanges as well as a variety of stickers 








Some neat new scissors for cutting the cardstock and new pens to sign with. Neon paint and a flash drive of circus music to create by and then later use at the Carn-Evil.

Thanks again for everything I can use to DYI with.


----------

